# New Construction Issue



## Terryb81 (Dec 9, 2021)

We recently had a new house built. The roof has been on for about 1 year. When I was cleaning the gutters I noticed the shingles on the gable end had lifted and there was exposed OSB sheathing. I contacted the builder and they had the roofing company that installed it come out and they used some kind of tar caulk to hold them down. It took the 15 minutes. To me it looks like the sheathing is possibly warped. I know little about roofing and was hoping to get some opinions.. The builder says that the repair was to industry standards but I question that. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like the drip edge pushing the shingle up. Can't believe they didn't run drip edge up the rakes too. Builder cheaped out on that


----------



## Terryb81 (Dec 9, 2021)

roofermann said:


> Looks like the drip edge pushing the shingle up. Can't believe they didn't run drip edge up the rakes too. Builder cheaped out on that


Thanks. Does it look like the sheathing is warped? It seems to be sticking up. Is the drip edge something that I should ask them to add? They were also supposed to use synthetic underlayment and it appears to be felt. Is there a quality difference between the 2? Thanks


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

It might be, hard to tell 100% from those pics. Easy fix to renail in that area though. No real diff between felt and synth now that the shingles are on (both have 9 million nails holes now) Builders like synth because it stands up to winds during construction better than felt and roofers like it because it's lighter to carry up and quicker to install.


----------



## Terryb81 (Dec 9, 2021)

roofermann said:


> It might be, hard to tell 100% from those pics. Easy fix to renail in that area though. No real diff between felt and synth now that the shingles are on (both have 9 million nails holes now) Builders like synth because it stands up to winds during construction better than felt and roofers like it because it's lighter to carry up and quicker to install.


Thanks for the info. Do you know where I can find whether drip rail on the rakes is code in my area?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

You local code enforcement agency or bldg. dept should be willing to tell you over a phone call.


----------



## roof dude (Dec 18, 2021)

Terryb81 said:


> We recently had a new house built. The roof has been on for about 1 year. When I was cleaning the gutters I noticed the shingles on the gable end had lifted and there was exposed OSB sheathing. I contacted the builder and they had the roofing company that installed it come out and they used some kind of tar caulk to hold them down. It took the 15 minutes. To me it looks like the sheathing is possibly warped. I know little about roofing and was hoping to get some opinions.. The builder says that the repair was to industry standards but I question that. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.





Terryb81 said:


> We recently had a new house built. The roof has been on for about 1 year. When I was cleaning the gutters I noticed the shingles on the gable end had lifted and there was exposed OSB sheathing. I contacted the builder and they had the roofing company that installed it come out and they used some kind of tar caulk to hold them down. It took the 15 minutes. To me it looks like the sheathing is possibly warped. I know little about roofing and was hoping to get some opinions.. The builder says that the repair was to industry standards but I question that. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## roof dude (Dec 18, 2021)

the eave dripedge is holding up the shingles and it looks like homemade stuff anyway.It should have dripedge all the way @ the edge but its probley too late now because the shingles look to be cut too short..could cause edge of osb to rot w time.


----------



## RooferE (Jan 10, 2022)

The sheathing may need to be hammered down, sometimes it doesn't get nailed down all the way. I would take a wooden block, put it on the shingles, and the hammer on the wood block to push the deck down without damaging the shingles and see if it goes down any. Also adding metal drip edge would be good too. As long as you don't use d-style drip edge but rather a regular 90 degree bend I think you will probably still have enough overhang. It wouldn't be hard for the builders to add drip edge either if they face nail it with metal fascia nails.


----------



## bambisagucio (8 mo ago)

I remember having a similar problem at my house. I soon found out that the company that came to repair it cheaped out and didn’t run drip edged up the rakes too. I found out about it the hard way. When I was selling my house, the company buying it (thepropertybuyingcompany.co.uk) told me about the issue. The good part is that they just informed me about it and didn’t affect our deal. In conclusion, make sure to fix it properly and better spend a little more now than have the same problem over and over again.


----------



## stle (Aug 25, 2021)

Look under your municipality website on the code documents and look under the International Residential Code year that they adopted. Look for R905.2.8.5, so chapter 9. It will tell you the code requirement they have adopted. The fascia has a bend at the top called a drip ledge. In most municipalities around here, you do not have to have an actual commercial drip edge if there is a 1" drip ledge built into the fascia. If it is less than 1" it can not be used as an exception. This is how it will most likely be worded.

R905.2.8.5 Drip Edge. A drip edge shall be provided at eaves and rake edges of shingle roofs. Adjacent segments of drip edge shall be overlapped not less than 2 inches. Drip edges shall extend not less than 1/4 inch below the roof sheathing and extend up back onto the roof deck not less than 2 inches. Drip edges shall be mechanically fastened to the roof deck at not more than 12 inches o.c. with fasteners as specified in Section R905.2.5 Underlayment shall be installed over the drip edge along eaves and under the underlayment along rake edges.

Exception: Unless drip edge specifically is required by the Manufacturer's installation instructions of the roofing, metal wrapped fascia extending 1 inch under the roof covering with the underlayment installed over it shall be deemed to meet the requirements of this section.


----------



## MaritLage (8 mo ago)

Wow , what an exceptionally well-researched response . This place is a really valuable resource .


----------

